# Az új magyar népautó



## Laci (2005 Február 4)

Megérkezett az új magyar népautó
Bemutató: Suzuki Swift - 2005

Az arcok változtak: az Ignis egzaltált orra helyett ezúttal az új Swift sima képe nézett szembe a fotósok vakuival. A kormányt Medgyessy Péter helyett Gyurcsány Ferenc tarthatta kézben - Osamu Suzuki, a Suzuki Motor Corporation elnöke két éven belül már másodszor ült be egy magyar miniszterelnök mellé, hogy megtegye az első métereket egy új Suzukival az esztergomi összeszerelő csarnok futószalagjának végén. 

- - - - - -
Andróczi Balázs 
2005. február 4., péntek 17:58 

2005 február 4-én 11 óra körül hivatalosan is megkezdődött a Suzuki újabb reménységének gyártása. A Swift-bemutató az esztergomi gyár összeszerelő csarnokának csendesebb szegletében zajlott: miközben a többi szerelőszalagon tovább folyt a gyártás, a sajtó és a beszállítók képviselői, valamint az élő falként felállított egyenruhás Suzuki-dolgozók a gyártósor vége előtt gyülekeztek az apró ünnepségre. A katonás rendben sorakozó Swiftek leleplezése után a Nox együttes rövid produkcióját láthattuk, majd beszédet mondott Osamu Suzuki, Gyurcsány Ferenc és Inagawa Teruyoshi, Japán magyarországi nagykövete. A kötelező tiszteletkörök mellett hallhattunk a Suzuki közelmúltbeli eredményeiről és a jövő évi tervekről, de azt is megtudhattuk, hogy a japán nagykövet szívesen felváltaná Ignisét egy új Swifttel, sőt egy gyenge pillanatában még Gyurcsány miniszterelnök is kilátásba helyezte a kormány Audijainak haladéktalan cseréjét. 

Ha az A6-osok nyugdíjazására a közeljövőben nem is kerül sor az esztergomi gyár újdonsága miatt, a nagykövet vágya érthető: a Swift sok szempontból jobb autónak tűnik az Ignisnél. Az udvarra kiállított négy körbejárható, megtapogatható példány pozitív csalódást jelentett. Az új modell elég tágas: 182 cm hosszú, 130 kilós habtestemmel könnyedén befértem magam mögé a hátsó ülésre, az Ignisben korábban hiába próbálkoztam ezzel. A belső tér minősége is megfelel a kategória átlagának: egyetlen puha felületet sem találni, de a belső tér formái és anyagai egyáltalán nem tűntek barátságtalannak. 


Szemre a 215 literes csomagtartó sem látszik nevetségesen kicsinek, a hátsó ülések előrehajtásával pedig 562 liternyi tér nyerhető. Ráadásul az új Swift az eddig rendelkezésünkre álló adatok szerint biztonságos kisautó: az alapfelszerelés része az ABS, az elektronikus fékerőelosztó és a két légzsák, így már csak az EuroNCAP törésteszten kell bizonyítania. Az autó egyetlen fura, mondhatni ellentmondásos részlete a fékrendszer. Elöl termetes, belső hűtésű féktárcsák kandikáltak ki a bemutatóautók alufelnijei mögül, hátul viszont mindenhol apró dobfékeket láttunk - még a legsportosabb 1.5 VVT változaton is.


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 4)

Az új kisautó az előzetes várakozásokhoz képest határozottan kedvező áron lesz kapható. A néhány héten belül a kereskedésekbe kerülő ötajtós Swift 1,3 literes, 92 lóerős motorral és az alapot jelentő GC felszereltséggel 2,25 millió forintba kerül majd. Ugyanezért az autóért a GLX felszereltséggel, azaz állítható magasságú kormánnyal, manuális klímával hat hangszórós hi-fivel, elektromos ablakemelővel, távirányítású, feltörésbiztos központi zárral és néhány plusz tárolórekesszel 2,45 millió forintot kérnek, a GS jelzésű csúcsmodell az összes létező extrával 2,95 milliós áron kerül forgalomba. Az 1,5 literes, 102 lóerős VVT motorral felszerelt változat csak GS felszereltséggel készül, és 3,15 millió. 

A háromajtós változathoz egyelőre nem volt szerencsénk, azt csak az év második felében kezdik el gyártani. Aki kedvezőbb áron szeretne Swifthez jutni, érdemes várnia: a típus alapára 2,05 millió forint lesz 1,3 literes motorral és GC felszereltséggel, a GS 2,85, az 1.5 VVT GS pedig 3,05 millió forintba kerül majd. A külön rendelhető extrák árai közül csak néhányat említ meg a sajtóközlemény, láthatóan a teljesség igénye nélkül: a metálfényezés felára 70 ezer forint, a klíma és az automata váltó 200 ezer forintba kerül. A Swiftből később dízel változat is lesz, de ez 2006 előtt nem lesz elérhető.


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 4)

Magyar Suzuki 2005-ben 150 ezer autót szeretne értékesíteni Európában, ebből a mennyiségből legalább 40 ezer magyar gazdára vár. A sikeres szereplés érdekében az új Swift mellett egy új Ignis alapmodell is forgalomba kerül 1.3 VVT GL néven, 2,05 millió forintos áron. A Swift gyártásának beindításával párhuzamosan Esztergomban megszűnt a WagonR+ gyártása - a gyártósorok bontása jelenleg is folyik. A típus előállítását Lengyelországban folytatja a Suzuki, és nem kizárt, hogy ez a modell is újra elérhetővé válik. A tervek szerint az idén 140 ezer Suzuki készül Magyarországon - 60 ezer Ignis és 80 ezer Swift - de a közelmúlt fejlesztései nyomán a gyár kapacitása már most is eléri az évi 200 ezres értéket. A teljes kapacitást legkorábban 2006-ban, a Fiattal közösen fejlesztett terepjáró bemutatása után lesz képes kihasználni a Suzuki. 


Osamu Suzuki várhatóan 2006-ban jön újra Esztergomba a következő új modell bemutatójára, de addigra a Swift talán már Magyarország új kedvence lesz, és ezúttal talán nem csak a hazai gyártás jogán. A Mi Autónk igazi szellemi utódja első pillantásra korrekt kisautónak tűnik - kíváncsian várjuk, hogy egy alaposabb teszten hogy állja meg a helyét.

/index-TotalCar/


----------



## pitti (2005 Május 4)

ZIL?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Május 4)

IFA :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 4)

Se nem ZIL, se nem IFA. Ez valami más orosz csoda. :lol: Lehet, hogy román ARO :?:


----------



## donna (2005 Május 4)

Efike írta:


> Se nem ZIL, se nem IFA. Ez valami más orosz csoda. :lol: Lehet, hogy román ARO :?:



Ezt sose értettem, hogy lehet, hogy egy xy ránéz egy autóra, és megmondja milyen!
Kamaszkoromban képtelen voltam megkülönböztetni a Skodát a Dácsiától. Aztán egyszercsak kiderült, hogy ott van még a Zaporozsecs is, és az is ugyanolyan!!!
Na és akkor még ott volt az 1500-as Lada, meg a nagy Polski Fiat! Totális kópiák!
De hogy teherautók... asszem, én is csak az IFÁ-ig jutottam.


----------



## Efike (2005 Május 4)

Már harmaccor nézem. Azt hiszem ez mégis orosz gyártmány és KAMAZ a neve.


----------



## kandur (2005 Május 4)

pitti írta:


> ZIL?



ez a kep melyik orszagban keszult?


----------



## Lópici Gáspár (2006 December 28)

Suzuki a Ti autótok
Én a Ford-ra esküszöm


----------



## contactfly (2008 December 13)

A ford is jó de ha elromlik vedd meg hozzá az alkatrészt.


----------



## foco (2009 Február 16)

> Ezt sose értettem, hogy lehet, hogy egy xy ránéz egy autóra, és megmondja milyen!

Erre születni kell, talán.
Egyszer az autópályán késő este inkább már csak cammogtunk. Elment mellettünk egy kocsi, a sötétben csak a lámpáját lehetett látni; azt is csak igen rövid ideig. Elkezdtem nyomni a gázt, s mondtam a többieknek, hogy végre valami izgalom, hiszen ritkán lát az ember Maseratit. A következő benzinkútnál tényleg ott állt a 222-es. Szóval mégiscsak működik. Hogy mi azt nem tudom, de működik.


----------



## folaflex (2009 Február 17)

suzuki jó kocsi a haveromnak is az van ,meg van elégedve vele


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!!
Szerintem is jó.Elvégre Japán!!!!


----------



## eszement (2009 Március 25)

Bátor11 az annyira japán mint én.A licensze esetlegSzerinted mennyibe kerülne ha japánból hoznának hozzá minden alkatrészt és itt szerelnék össze?Meg egyáltalán mi értelme lenne..nem rossz autók a Suzukik, főleg motorikusan nagyon odaverik a hasonszőrű társaikat, de biztonságban kaszniban még van hova fejlődni..szerintem.


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

A Japán licensz épp elég. A 2008-as meghibásodási lista szerint a Mazda, a Toyota és a Honda a 3 legmegbízhatóbb típusokat gyártó autómárka.
A VW pedig a végéről asszem a 3. lett, még a Lada is megelőzte (az új szemétre való típusaival) ugyanis a VW a régi hírnevéből akar még mindig megélni, de manapság már elspórolják az anyagot belőlük, úgyhogy az elektronikájuk borzalmas és a motorjuk sem bírja olyan sokáig mint az 1-es 2-es golfoké. 
És a többi VW csoportos autóra is vonatkozik ez, az Audi egyes típusai pl még rosszabbak, pl a Q7-essel annyi baj van és olyan drágák az alkatrészek hozzá, hogy ha lejár róla agarancia, akkor egyszerűen elértéktelenedik. 
A BMW viszont még mindig tartja magát a német autók közül.


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 9)

folaflex írta:


> suzuki jó kocsi a haveromnak is az van ,meg van elégedve vele


Akkor én is lehetnék a haverod? 
Nekem SX4 em van! Új Swiftből ültem át,már 1,5 éve! Az is 1,5 éves volt! Előtte Toyotám volt,és azelőtt csupa Német ,Olasz autóim . Rájöttem,hogy csak Japot szabab venni annak,ki nem akar költeni autóra,vagy nem tudja megengedni magának! Nagyon megbízható,és olcsó autók! Ha megnézed egy SX4 annyiba kerül mint egy micra! Azért nem egy kategória,ismerd el!
Van egy honlapom,és egy fórumom is! A honlapomon szívesen látok mindenkit! A fórum az egy ideje külső látogatóknak nem olvasható,hiszen kemény beszélgetések folynak! Az autóról nem nagyon,mert azzal nincsen gond! Inkább politika. 
Sok találkozót szervezünk! Vannak képe is bőven! A múltkor Siófokon voltunk 3 napos talin! 400 fős a csapatom! Nagyon szuper emberek gyűltek össze!
A feleségemnek inkább a horgolás,gyöngyfőzés a nagy hobbija!Neki is elkezdtem egy honlapot készíteni!Remélem az övé is sikeres lesz mint az enyém! http://gyongy.club.hu/


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 9)

Lópici Gáspár írta:


> Suzuki a Ti autótok
> Én a Ford-ra esküszöm


 Előtte fókát akartam venni 2000 res évjáratut! /3 éve volt ez/ Nagyon tetszett,és mai napig tetszik! Csak sajna nem találtam olyan példányt ami nem rohadt volna ! Így letettem róla! Maradt a SUZUKI ! Igen az én autóm,és büszke vok rá! Az állításomnak utána nézhetsz a fóka klubban! Beregiztem oda,és érdeklődtem,hogy mit kell nézni vásárláskor,hogy ne verhessenek át! Persze jó autónak tartom ma is a márkát,csak nem akartam javítatni 3 -6 éves autót ! Ajtók alja,és a hátsó ajtón a rendszám felett a króm díszléc kirohadt mindegyiken!  Bocs nem akartam negatív lenni! Szépek a Fordok,ÉS TETSZENEK !!!!De egy zsír újat nem tudnék megvenni,és fenntartani! SUZUKIT igen!
Ez van! és
ILLABEREK NÁDAK EREK SUZUKISOK JÓ EMBEREK!


----------



## apaszka (2009 Július 12)

Hát nem sokan szeretik a magyar autót itt ,mint látom!


----------



## hondacivic0 (2009 December 27)

A Suzuki szerintem igen is egy jó autó. A japán autók amúgy is igen megbízhatóak. Ráadásul a nálunk gyártott Suzukikhoz az alkatrészek is olcsók. Az autószerelők szerint ha mindenkinek Suzukija lenne akkor felkopna az álluk.


----------



## moleszka (2010 Január 10)

apaszka írta:


> Hát nem sokan szeretik a magyar autót itt ,mint látom!


Nekem volt egy céges swiftem. Közlekedtem a városban..pénztárca leesett...lehajol...felül...csatt... kb 30al mentem. Cafatokra értsd még a tető is meghajlott, be voltam kötve de a szegycsontom eltört, pedig már felültem mikor nekimentem az elöttemelveőnek. Autó úgy nézett ki min Colin McCrash borult volna vele 200al.De összehaonlítás képpen 3as bmw. kb40el mentem főuton átmentek(próbáltak)elöttem keresztbe. telibevertem. A kocsin a kár 400eFt volt(Nekem) lufi elment, lökhárító lámpa kuka meg valamai csillapító vacak szétment. Egy Wagon_Rnek mentem neki. Egy pár ült benne a B oszlo kiszakadta a padlóból e jobb1ben ülőnek szilánkosra törtem a kezét és a fél motor váltő leszakadt. Na ennyit a suziről.


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Nekem a suzukiról mindig az jut eszembe amit jó pár autón láttam már.Egy kis gyerek lepisili a suzuki emblémát.Érdekes más autókról,miért nincs ilyen?Talán,mert jobbak


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Ne bántsátok a Suzukit, picit sárga picit savanyú de Esztergomé..


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

És az ára is piacképes. Csak a piacot kellene megtalálni hozzá.


----------



## tuzolto28 (2010 Március 12)

Sokszor egyedűl ülnek az autóba ez nagy pazarlás
Fel kellene találni singli autót azért még lehet luxus kivitel


----------



## mr.Taylor (2010 Március 20)

A régi swifteket jobban szerették a gazdáik mint az újakat. Én két példát tudok erre. Egyik ismerős hat évig járt régi swifttel, majd lecserélte újra. Az újat egy év múlva eladta, mert nem szerette. A másik ismerősömnek két év kellett ahhoz, hogy eladja és vett egy Grande Puntot – ezt nagyon szereti.


----------



## hlk5o6 (2010 Április 15)

pont arra jo amire kitalálták a-bol b-be jutni. aki ennél többre vágyik az ne ezt vegye. ennyi.


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Szerintem az új Suzukik már határozottan versenyképesek, csak ne Audival, BMW-val akarjuk összehasonlítani. Csak azért köpködni, mert Nálunk rakják össze... sajnos ilyenek vagyunk. Bezzeg ha Cseheknél készülne, mindjárt javulna az ázsiója...


----------



## babrafax (2010 Június 2)

Suzuki a mi autónk?Hát inkább fanyalgok.különben réges.régen volt egy híres magyar teherautó:a Csepel,csak sajna a nagy okosok megszüntették a gyártását.


----------



## mrlaura (2010 Június 4)

brolin írta:


> Nekem a suzukiról mindig az jut eszembe amit jó pár autón láttam már.Egy kis gyerek lepisili a suzuki emblémát.Érdekes más autókról,miért nincs ilyen?Talán,mert jobbak


Ez egy nem komoly érv csak poénkodás, mindent a maga kategóriájával kell hasonlítani a BMW pedig már életveszélyes annyi benne a vas az acél már nem autókategória aki a suzukis utközést hozta fel példának próbálja ki ugyanazt Egy T34-el egyértelmű hogy a több vas jobban bírja. De ugyanakkor ő maga is több veszélyt jelent másokra.
Menj neki BMW-el a saját autód ikertestvérének akkor leltárotzz.
Nos a közlekedési eszköznek jól megfelel a suzki. költségtakarékos nem környezetszennyező.Nos ha a pénztárcáért hajolgat vezetés közben akkor ő maga okozott bajt.
Nem azt mondom hogy nem kell novelni a biztonságot.Nekem ott van rossz példának a Trabant
Elől a benzintank azonnal reped és kigyullad ezzel máglyahalálra ítélt néhány embert 
Nos aSuzuki egy jól megtervezett autó és üzembiztos és biztonságos a kategóriájában persze ha egy gyilkossal találkozik össze nincs védelem semmilyen magasabb biztonsági szinten


----------



## p biker (2010 Június 10)

brolin írta:


> Nekem a suzukiról mindig az jut eszembe amit jó pár autón láttam már.Egy kis gyerek lepisili a suzuki emblémát.Érdekes más autókról,miért nincs ilyen?Talán,mert jobbak




Nem vetted észre, ami magyar, azt ebben az országban próbálják letiporni, gyalázni, de feláll még ez a nép, és megtanul, nem kicsi lenni, és lámpánál, még nem tudtak lepisilni, mert nem értek utol, városon kívűl, már jön a nagyobb cm3, de 150-ig jó az enyém is.(13. 16v sohc)\\m/


----------



## tf11 (2010 Június 13)

mr írta:


> Ez egy nem komoly érv csak poénkodás, mindent a maga kategóriájával kell hasonlítani a BMW pedig már életveszélyes annyi benne a vas az acél már nem autókategória aki a suzukis utközést hozta fel példának próbálja ki ugyanazt Egy T34-el egyértelmű hogy a több vas jobban bírja. De ugyanakkor ő maga is több veszélyt jelent másokra.
> Menj neki BMW-el a saját autód ikertestvérének akkor leltárotzz.
> Nos a közlekedési eszköznek jól megfelel a suzki. költségtakarékos nem környezetszennyező.Nos ha a pénztárcáért hajolgat vezetés közben akkor ő maga okozott bajt.
> Nem azt mondom hogy nem kell novelni a biztonságot.Nekem ott van rossz példának a Trabant
> ...


 Láttam már ütközni 100-zal smartot.Az ajtót ki lehetett nyitni de a soför nem uszta meg.Tökmindegy milyen autód van ha nagy sebeséggel ütközöl ugyis ottmaradsz.


----------



## n10 (2010 Június 15)

Szerintem Suzuki, Ford, Opel, stb. tök mindegy. Átlag 5-7 éves "élettartamra" gyártják mindet és ez a márka-hívő dolog a színdarab része, aminek a lényege annyi, hogy minél több autót és autóalkatrészt adjanak el a nagy gyártók, akik egymással is folyamatos üzleti kapcsolatban állnak.


----------



## kivancsi2010 (2010 Június 16)

Amiket ez elött jo par evvel gyartottak azok nem csak 3-5 evre voltak keszitve. ma meg mit hallasz, hogy a regen 1 millio kilometert futni tudo Mercedest szandekosan hibasan hoztak ki a gyarbol ..na ja ezek az uj idök mar


----------



## hajduf (2010 Június 19)

Most akarok venni egy új autót. Suzuki vagy Kia? Gondolkodom.


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

Szerintem Kia lenne a nyerő.


----------



## Nick4 (2010 November 6)

Sziasztok!

Én már ültem Swiftben nem rossz autó. 
Egy kicsit kicsi de, jól néz ki.


----------



## fferenc40 (2010 November 8)

Swift volt alattam 4 évig. Akkor Fabia-ra cseréltem. Rossz döntés volt. Attól is sikerült megszabadulni. Most Oktavia dolgozik. Imádtam a Suzukit. Városban igazán fürge volt(a Fabiahoz képest), csak nőttek a gyerekek a csomagokat fel kelett adni, mert nem fértek be. Ezért váltottunk.


----------



## nyakyer (2010 November 20)

Amíg nem volt autóm, kinevettem a Suzuki-sokat. Aztán kaptam egyet ajándékba (én sose tudtam volna venni magamnak még egy S-t sem) és azóta szeretem őket!  Kérdés, hogy honnan nézzük a dolgokat!


----------



## Tammyka (2010 December 1)

Én egy 16 éves 3 hengeres kis swiftel gurulok, kb 4-5 éve van nálam, igahogy pici és 90 után már ne nagyon akarjak vele elözni, de nem igazán járok vele távolabb mint 50 km-es körzet, és szerviz ügyben meg nagyon takarékos, eddig csak kerékcsapágyat cseréltem + hátsó fékdobot és a fékpofákat... mindezt olyan nevetséges áron, hogy egy emilyen drágább autóra talán kerékcsavart kaptam volna annyiért....


----------



## peti75 (2011 Február 11)

Mire kell az autó?

1. közlekedési eszköz A-b pontba? 

2. statusztszimbólum?

Ezt kell eldönteni, és ez alapján válassz autót.


----------



## pikachu (2011 Február 11)

p biker írta:


> Nem vetted észre, ami magyar, azt ebben az országban próbálják letiporni, gyalázni, de feláll még ez a nép, és megtanul, nem kicsi lenni, és lámpánál, még nem tudtak lepisilni, mert nem értek utol, városon kívűl, már jön a nagyobb cm3, de 150-ig jó az enyém is.(13. 16v sohc)\\m/




egy valamit ne feledjünk el!A suzuki nem magyar csak van nálunk is egy gyára!Ezzel az erővel lehetne az audi is magyar.magyar volt a pannónia,az ikarus,a csepel,és a tátra.Sajnos magyar autó vagy motor nincs és nem is nagyon hiszem hogy valaha is újra lesz.Ez a "mi autónk"szöveg csak kampányfogás a japánoknak hogy jobban fogyjon nálunk a suzuki,mert más országokban szinte nem is ismerik.Nincsen semmi baj a suzukival,az városban és országúton is megfelelő.Aki meg nyomatékot akar meg 300-as tempót az vegyen BMW-t,audit,ferrarit vagy bármit ami arra felel meg.Én a suzukiban és a BMW-ben egy különbséget látok,mégpedig azt hogy a suzuki több ezer embernek ad munkát ,a bmw meg magasról tesz ránk csak az autóit vásároljuk.


----------



## Iceman07 (2011 Február 24)

én ha autót vásárolok alkatrészárak alapján fogok dönteni


----------



## mhejjas (2011 Március 1)

Iceman07 írta:


> én ha autót vásárolok alkatrészárak alapján fogok dönteni



Akkor Trabant 601s.


----------



## loxigabi (2011 Március 10)

Egyetértek veled, bár nekem a férjem azért vett 14 éve egy BMW-t , mert ha egy idióta belém jön akkor leporolom magam , a gyerekeket kiveszem és továbbállok, mig a Mi autónkból nem biztos.Nem száguldozok vele, és 14 év alatt 3 szor voltam olyan szervizben ahol is komoly alkatrész ment tönkre.Bocsi hosszú iiiii nincs a gépemen.


----------



## lenaga (2011 Június 4)

Nem tudom kinek van élő tapasztalata a Suzukiról, de nevetséges autónak nevezni. Én pótautónak hívom, mert a semminél jobb, de szinte csak 3 ülés, 4 kerék és semmi olyan, amit az ember szívesen venne egy autóban.


----------



## fanyar. (2011 Július 11)

üzembiztos kis fogyasztású 
Szóval a megbízhatóság mintaképe 
Éppen ezért a kisebb jövedelműek kiváló autója.Mondhatnám népautó
Arra minden korban és minden rendszerben szükség van.
A válságot is jobban vészelik át az autószalonjaik
Jobban mint az Opel
Mutatja mégiscsak nagy kereslet van rá
Tehát összességeben Jó értékelést kap.Tőlem
Az értékelés nem egyetlen szempont alapján kell készüljön
Persze a nagy arcú BMW-s akinek jut az nem így nézi.
Nem is neki készül
De ne is mondjon véleményt egy BMW-s
Neki sosem lesz tárgyilagos véleménye Ő csak hasonlítgasson az egy árkategóriában lévőkkel


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

fanyar. írta:


> üzembiztos kis fogyasztású
> Szóval a megbízhatóság mintaképe
> Éppen ezért a kisebb jövedelműek kiváló autója.Mondhatnám népautó
> Arra minden korban és minden rendszerben szükség van.
> ...



Elfogadom, hogy némely dologban lehet általánosítani, de mindenhol vannak kivételek...
Nekem például van egy BMW-m, pontosabban BMW 316i, s nagyon szeretem használni, mert megbízhatóan működik, de ettől még nincs - szerintem - "nagyarcom"  ....s ráadásul teljesen egyetértek azzal, amit jellemzésként a Suzukiról írtál. 
Saját tárgyilagos véleményem is van, még pediglen az, hogy testvérhúgom közel tízéves Suzukija eddig tökéletesen kiszolgálta a három gyermekes családot, mely mindenképp köszönhető volt az olcsó alkatrész-utánpótlásnak is, mely szintén jellemző erre a kategóriára.


----------



## Mirian (2011 Július 12)

peti75 írta:


> Mire kell az autó?
> 
> 1. közlekedési eszköz A-b pontba?
> 
> ...



 ...e két pontba szedett iránymutatón kívül is van jócskán szempont, ami egy autóvásárlásnál segít a döntéshozásban. 
Természetesen rengeteg egyéni dolog is van, de én például ha kellett Trabantot, "Kispolszkit" vezettem, ha úgy hozta a sors, akkor jobb felszereltségű típust használtam. Ha valaki szeret vezetni, akkor a többféle tapasztalat is csak javára válhat.
Azzal nem vitázom, hogy sokaknak státuszszimbólum az autója, de ilyen alapon sok minden más is e célt szolgálja...a ház, amiben lakik, vagy akár a "barátok" akikkel kapcsolatot tart stb-stb.
Szerintem az autó típusán, árán kívül van egy igen fontos momentum, tudni kell vezetni, biztonságosan, biztosan, körültekintően és persze folyamatosan tudatában azzal, hogy mások is vannak az utakon!


----------



## sunocske (2011 Július 23)

Ifa


----------



## szasza993 (2011 Július 25)

csak egy ponttal nem értek egyet, azzal, hogy jobban átvészelték a válságot, mint a többiek. 
új suzukit Magyarországon szinte 100%-ban hitelre vettek az emberek. ráadásul a leghosszabb, legalacsonyabb havi törlesztésüvel. mert gondolom ennyi pénzük volt. (hogy miért nem vettek inkább egy olcsóbb használt autót az más téma.)
szóval a suzuki igenis nagyon megérezte a válságot, talán a legjobban. mióta nincs hitel 120 hónapra, 0 indulóval, alig adnak el autót.
2011 januárjában az új autó forgalombahelyezési statisztika alapján, Magyarországon több (7db) Porsche kapott rendszámot, mint Suzuki... 
tudom, ez csak egy hónap, ami lehet kivételes is, de akkoris érdekes.


----------



## kust (2012 Október 1)

A 80-as években örültünk a Zsigulinak, és a lengyelek megrakott kis-Polskival Istambulig mentek.
Ebben az időben mindenki tapasztalt szerelő is volt, mert kénytelen volt érteni a géphez, ha biztonsággal el akart jutni valahová.
A határnyitással mindenkinek megjött az étvágya a jobb járművek felé, és az jó húzás volt hogy nálunk is gyártanak.
Mint minden más terméknél, itt is nehéz különböző termékeket összehasonlítani, de nem szabad megfeledkezni a magyar viszonyokról sem.
Fizetések, benzinárak, javítási költségek, szervízdíjak, utak stb. más értéket képviselnek tőlünk nyugatra.


----------

